# IVF is my only option



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello everyone, i was told at my first consultation yesterday that IVF was my only option, Does anyone live in the South Wales area and could give me abit more info as i know that different areas get different services etc. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Nicola


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Nicola,

Welcome to FF.

I live in South Wales and have been referred for ICSI tx. It depends whether or not you will be going on the NHS or Privately and what part of the country you live in. If you are in South Wales, you are entitled to one free go on the NHS - Heath Hospital. It depends on a number of factors as to how quick you move up the waiting list. Your age and the severity of condition. We are going private but also on the NHS waiting list which for us is 8-10 months for our first appointment.

Let me know which you are looking to do and we can chat more.

Natalie xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Nicola  

I don't live in South Wales but just wanted to wish you all the luck and love in the world for your journey.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Nicola 

Welcome to ff i dont live in wales but just wanted to wish you all the best with your treatment  hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

welcome Nicola,

I don't live in Wales, but wishing all the luck with your treatment.

Belinda x


----------



## isarah1981 (Aug 22, 2004)

H Nicola1981

just like to say hi and glad you found FF.

I live in S.Wales, Im waiting for 1st app which is 01/10/04, so i am unable to give you any info as yet but if i am able to in the future i will gladly post you.
Everything Natalie34 mentioned is pretty much the same as what my GP had said to me when i had ask her questions. there are many other helpful boards you may like to to have a look, i don't post that often but i login everyday and spend hrs just reading through the boards.

good luck with your future treatment

lol 
Sarah1981


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Great to meet another one from South Wales!!

Is your first appt is at the Heath or are you going privately? If you want to chat more, there are a few of us South Wales girls on the ICSI/Sperm retrieval thread.

We've all had experiences of some of the clinics in our area, so if you need any info, just shout.

Love,

Natalie xx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Natalie,

Welcome to the board.  I am sure that you will find it very helpful.

I am also from South Wales and currently under the Cromwell although we are going to London to see a specialized Andrologist due to my DH needing sperm retrieval.

If you don't mind me asking what are the reasons for your requiring IVF?

Like Nat said there are a few of us from South wales on the board.  Dotty is currently on holidays for a couple of weeks but Nat and I are always around.  If you need anything just let us know.

Good luck.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you all for replying to me, I live in Neath and will probably have my treatment in the Cromwell clinic in Singleton Hospital Swansea. At the moment we dont have any savings to go private so will just have to go on NHS list. Will the list be longer for me because i am only 22? Also if we are on the NHS list and then we get money from somewhere to go private can we stay on the NHS list even if we go private - just incase it doesnt work first time? Sorry for all the questions but i am completely clueless when it comes to this as it was a complete shock. Also i have been on the cromwell clinic website and it doesnt give any prices - Has anyone got a clue how much it will cost altogether? My DH SA was 3 mil per mil which is very low apparently - Does this mean we will have to have ICSI - his motility was 35% and normal forms 10%.

The gynae also told me to lose weight to help my PCOS but is it worth it if we have got to have IVF anyway  -  I would like to lose weight mind you but i find it very difficult with PCOS!

Can i ask you all to tell me abit about your circumstances, if you dont mind of course. I think it will help me.

Natalie, was it you who said that the waiting list depends on your circumstances. What would be classed as bad circumstances then - would it be people who are older etc?

Better go now as i have nagged you all enough.
Take care
Nic


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Nic,

You are not nagging at all we are all here to help each other.

I do not know about NHS lists as I just went private straight away as I could not wait.

About myself:

I am from Merthyr and DH has had a SA and it came back as no sperm present.  I had mc in 97 at 14 weeks so this has come out of the blue.  DH now has to have sperm retreivAL op (hopefuly there will be some in there hiding) for use with ICSI.  We are also with the Cromwell.

Good luck and if you need anything else just let me know.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Fin,

I am so sorry for being cheeky but can you tell me how much you are paying for your treatment? Do you have to pay for everything upfront?

NIc


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Nic,

Dont worry it's not cheeky.

I think that the initial appointment cost around £140 which included DH SA, urine tests, ultrasound scan for me and our initial consultation.

You have to pay seperately for bloods etc and the ICSI costs around £2,500.  I left my welcome pack there and have to ask them to send me another one as all of the costs etc... are in there.

Why dont you jupt to the chat room and then we can talk easier there.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

After 4 years of trying we found out last year that ivf was are only option. We are currently on the waiting list for NHS at Manchester St Marys but as we have been for twelve months, felt it would be best to pay. We are currently injecting at the moment and should go the theatre early next week. :-

I hate injections but have coped so far very well. What am I to expect when I go in for my eggs collected

Does it hurt


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Nic,

A little bit about me. I am 34 and live in Caerleon, Newport. Found out after a home fertility test that DH might have problems. To cut a long story short, he has <1m sperm with poor motility, so only option for us is ICSI. They are hopeful that they can get enough sperm from a sperm wash, without having to retrieve any.

In answer to your questions, for the Heath (not sure about Singleton) you are entiled to one free go as long as you don't have any children of your own. You can go privately and also be on the NHS waiting list, however if in the meantime you are successful privately, you lose your right to continue with the NHS.

We are doing both. We are on the NHS waiting list at the Heath. We have received a letter confirming a waiting time of 8-10 months. Now don't quote me on this but my dr informed us that the nearer the woman is to 37, then the quicker you move up the list and also the severity of the problem has an impact too. The reason why age for women is such a factor is because after 37, there is a risk you can begin the menapose, so they prioritise 'older' women.

We originally we going private with the Heath but changed after our 1st appt with them. We were not happy with a number of factors so are going with the Cromwell. Apparently testing is in Cardiff for us but the procedure will be in Swansea.

I have a price list and for ICSI it is £1850 plus a further £1320 for medication and £700 surcharge. There will be other costs attached to that e.g. sedation etc.... There is also £120 for first consultation.

Why not give them a call for a pack. They can send you a list of the prices plus a really good patient info booklet which describes the txs and what is entailed.

Don't worry about asking so many questions. We've all been there and it takes a while to fully understand everything. Theres still a lot I don't fully understand, particularly as I haven't started any tx yet!!

Feel free to join us anytime and let us know how you get on. Even if you just want to chat about something else, give us all a shout!

Nat xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Beverley,

I've not gone that far yet but I know on reading some of the other threads that many have said its not as bad as they thought it would be.

You might want to look at the posts on ICSI or IVF threads as there will be heaps of people who have already gone through this and will be better informed on this.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Natalie xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Nic/Fin,

Looks like the prices I said are slightly different to those that Fin gave.

I'll make sure when I go on Wednesdsay they confirm the exact cost and let you know. 

Nat xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you both for the info on the prices, I will ring them first thing to get a pack sent out. Things are starting to get a bit clearer for me now. I will try and get on the chat room now but probably wont be able to find it or something.

Take care
Nic


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Nic,

Anytime. Keep us posted as to how you get on and we'll do the same. You never know we may all end up at the Cromwell at the sametime!!

Bye for now,

Nat xx


----------

